# Couleur dans signature de mail



## lectonet (23 Août 2013)

Bonjour,


Est il possible dans la signature de l'application mail iOS 6 de mettre du texte en couleur ?

Si oui comment faire.


Merci de vos réponses .


Lectonet


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2013)

Pas à ma connaissance. Peut être en faisant un copier collé d'une autre application, mais je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## lectonet (23 Août 2013)

J'ai testé depuis Gmail mais cela remet le texte en noir .


----------

